# Just took a couple of very tight (focus) shots with my 6d and 180/3.5L



## FocusTester (Dec 29, 2013)

I posted them to the general gallery forum:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/348165-s-just-matter-focus.html

The thing I found interesting is that the 6d resolves more detail than the 180/3.5L is capable, even at its center - even stopped down to f/5.6. Unless of course this is being caused by the high pass filter of the camera body itself - hard to tell.

I wish I had a Sigma 180/2.8 macro lens to compare the 180/3.5L to, since it is supposed to be much better.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 29, 2013)

why do you fill the need to post this twice.


----------



## FocusTester (Dec 30, 2013)

Just wanted to post a cross-reference link here, in case anybody with a 6d and/or a 180/3.5L wants my opinion on the compatibility between these two. The test was of the 180/3.5L's focus as seen from the perspective of a 6d. This thread addressed that, while the other thread was more of an artistic opinion question.


----------



## trojancast (Dec 30, 2013)

I am sorry, but a camera simply cannot resolve more detail than a lens can produce.  The opposite can only be true.  Please think about this, my friend.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Derrel (Dec 30, 2013)

The two posts are also kind of "different". It's not actually a cross-post.


----------

